# Short to medium shots where forehand cast isn't possible



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I've tried to do the whole change the plane of my cast to over my opposite shoulder but I've found that to be less accurate than just using a backcast. It sounds like you just need to practice casting out of your backcast. It's a little weird at first but once you start practicing it you'll probably learn to do it effectively much quicker than the previously method since it uses your natural casting stroke.

A less preferred method that will also work is laying down a short cast that won't hook the guy polling then water hauling and shooting line.

An even less prefered method but something I'll do time to time if the fish is close is send a quick backcast in the general direction of the fish but far enough away that it won't spook it then make a quick roll cast to the fish.

Out of all of those, laying down a backcast is by far the fastest and easiest way to do it. If the fish is really close though use a bow and arrow cast.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Just have the guy on the pole turn the boat a little bit so he's out of the way. It's so much easier. Or just learn to cast with either hand.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm trying to picture how I would make this cast...Three option come to mind.

First is the backhand cast-not super confident in this one for myself. Same with you 50/50.

Next option is directly overhead-Yes you may spook the fish, so you have to make this cast tiny and by tiny I am referring to movement. Crouch down, keep your elbow tight against your side, move your forearm just enough to shoot the line, hope for the best. If the fish is a little further and you don't feel like it will spook, open it up and make a proper overhead cast.

Third is the weird over your left shoulder 45° cast. Less chance of spooking the fish and you are already in place to make it. What makes it awkward is that the line isn't coming from the side you are used to. Its like shooting a gun left handed. Luckily you can get out a false cast or two and see where the line is going. You just have to practice it a few times.

If the fish was less than 30 ft away I would cast option 3, If it was any further you could probably get way with opening up an overhead cast (option 2). Just how I would do it. Great question btw!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I second the learning to cast with the rod in your left (other hand) as well.. been working on that for a bit myself...still not better than my backcast, but hopefully soon it will be.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Which direction is the wind coming from? Which direction is the fish moving and how fast? Makes a difference. 

My back cast isn't the prettiest either.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually practiced this on some moving catfish yesterday when I was done playing with the reds. (you probably know exactly what flat I'm talking about. 

I would water load the rod over my opposite shoulder (still facing the fish), rotate my hand and lay down a backcast. There wasn't much shooting going on, but was perfect for the times when a fish was cruising left within 30 feet (no time to spin the boat.) It also helps that I fish with my barbs pinched because when it gets windy I've knocked myself in the back of the head a couple times trying this. Sometimes when a 10# trout pops up close I completely lose all dexterity and fine motor skills.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

bow and arrow cast? admittedly never tried it anywhere near a fish let alone the water even lol...could be effective


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Which direction is the wind coming from? Which direction is the fish moving and how fast? Makes a difference.
> 
> My back cast isn't the prettiest either.


Assuming decent conditions wind under 10 and fish position is variable since they seem to do whatever they want. Some instances you just don't have a way to get a decent cast off, but assuming in this situation it's a possibility.

It's a tricky spot to be in. Spinning the boat to improve your angle would always the first option, but in close proximity it's likely to spook the fish before you can even get a cast off.

Im going to give the opposite hand cast a shot, along with the cross shoulder and the water load. That's one of the things about fly fishing that keeps me entertained. There's always a situation and skill set you could improve on to better your chances.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

This is a great read. I've been practicing my back cast and the over the left shoulder. This is something I would not take the time to do if I were at home, lol. My back cast delivery is almost as good as my fore cast. It's not quite as accurate but it's getting there. Over the left should is kicking my ass. I can maybe get 40ft and accuracy is batting .600... I do think it's something to keep in mind though. For the longest time, I had always just assumed that from the front of the boat you can cast wherever you want but I now understand this is just not the case. Tight lines kids.

Lou


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backcast, backcast, backcast. Someone told me long ago to practice my backcast and make it as good as my forecast. Now I am not claiming that is the case, but I am pretty accurate and can get some good distance with my backcast Two of the the largest bones I've caught were on a backcast. One of my larger tarpon was on a backcast too.

Go out to a field and start casting towards a target with the forward cast. Now turn around and do the same with the back cast until it is second nature. Spent hours doing this and it helps.

The trick with the backcast is to stop abruptly and not open the wrist at the end. Those two makes the cast inaccurate and without good energy.

The other option is a high in the sky overhead backcast, then haul quickly on the forward cast and pull the line where you want it to be. Pulling the line as the fly drops keep the line tight can also help you plop it as close as right off the tip of the rod.

If fish are consistently showing up at 1 to 3, watch what direction they are moving when you intercept them (or they see you) and change the path of the boat. Not being a smart ass here, but it just may be where the fish are moving in that area. There are numerous times where I move 30' one direction after see a fish or two cruising along a path.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> Backcast, backcast, backcast. Someone told me long ago to practice my backcast and make it as good as my forecast. Now I am not claiming that is the case, but I am pretty accurate and can get some good distance with my backcast Two of the the largest bones I've caught were on a backcast. One of my larger tarpon was on a backcast too.
> 
> Go out to a field and start casting towards a target with the forward cast. Now turn around and do the same with the back cast until it is second nature. Spent hours doing this and it helps.
> 
> ...



Good info. Caught a really memorable juvi poon under a mangrove overhang off my back cast. Was feeling on top of the world after that cast and hookup. Give me a wide open flat and one fish to cast with a back cast and for some reason it all goes to sh!t

Moving the path of the boat is a valid thought and one I use frequently. Sometimes they just seem to hold on a line. Other time they are spread out over a wider zone. 

Was in the backyard just now and my casting practice evolved into trying to whip the pesky squirrels with my fly line. Not exactly what I had in mind, but I need revenge on those little bastards.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Good info. Caught a really memorable juvi poon under a mangrove overhang off my back cast. Was feeling on top of the world after that cast and hookup. Give me a wide open flat and one fish to cast with a back cast and for some reason it all goes to sh!t
> 
> Moving the path of the boat is a valid thought and one I use frequently. Sometimes they just seem to hold on a line. Other time they are spread out over a wider zone.
> 
> Was in the backyard just now and my casting practice evolved into trying to whip the pesky squirrels with my fly line. Not exactly what I had in mind, but I need revenge on those little bastards.


I have a high-powered pellet gun with a scope that I use to give the squirrels a nice dirt nap. Had those bastards get into my attic this year and I took out about 10 myself - the trap took out another 6. No squirrel is safe in my back yard.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My .22lr would clean up, but it would make too much noise for the neighbors. Apparently I need to invest in a good pellet gun.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The backhand is good to have in the toolbox, even if the effort is only forty feet or so. In the afternoon along the Texas coast, more often than not with the sun in your back the bow is headed northeast with the fish and wind at the caster's 12 to 3. Backhand into the breeze. Practice on the grass and from the bow with a little haul. Not long distance just accuracy. 2X the reds going tight for the day. Good backhand casting example in the video below. Very selective reds.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5S2ms91S2Xl


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What I would try to learn how to do is do a low side arm style back cast while you are not moving and still facing the fish. Don't make a bunch of false cast. Just pick the line up off the water, shoot it out behind you to your left side, cross body style and then shoot it back to the fish and let it go. Or at best, turn your body to your left side in a side stance and do the same thing. If needed, limit your false casting if you absolutely have to. This can get very natural to do, if you practice it a lot. Sometimes, I don't realize that I do it when it happens. If you have to depend on the guy who's poling the skiff, it may be too late to keep from being noticed.

You can also cheat by picking the line up off the water and side cast it out to your left side again (180 degrees to your target, in this cast, at 8:00) and let it lay on the water, then pick it back up from behind you on your left side, allowing your rod to water load slowly and shoot it out to 2:00 to your target. 

Like Keith mentioned above practice your back casting, religiously. Most people forget to do that.

Another method that Keith touched on is a high overhead shot, only tilt your forearm and rod over at a 45 degree angle to your left side when doing that and you'll pass your line over on the left of you.

One last thing. So many times we all forget about the benefits of a good and well placed *roll cast*. If done right, you can easily shoot your fly back out there to 40ft and never have the line pass the front edge of the boat. Knowing how to anchor the line and travel the rod tip straight back out there (and not like a clock) is Key to getting distance and a tight loop with a roll cast. So the bottom line, you are not actually rolling the line and the rod.






You can snake roll to change direction before you roll cast it back out there.






Another famous freshwater cast that will fit the bill if a "Snap T" spey cast, which is preformed with a double handed spey type rod. However, it can be easily preformed using a single handed 9ft rod from a boat deck, where you lift the fly up, anchor it in another position, cross the line cross your other side, anchor the line, then shoot it back out there. That cast typically takes a longer rod to do by a wader (spey rod). But you are elevated with a 9ft stick, so effectively, your rod tip is just as high as a guy wading there with a 13-14ft rod. Think about that one. 

You can learn a lot from the steelhead and salmon guys. Makes a great trick when you are up in a creek fishing or your back is up against the mangroves and you have no room for a back cast. Think about that one too! 






Ted Haas


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> The backhand is good to have in the toolbox, even if the effort is only forty feet or so. In the afternoon along the Texas coast, more often than not with the sun in your back the bow is headed northeast with the fish and wind at the caster's 12 to 3. Backhand into the breeze. Practice on the grass and from the bow with a little haul. Not long distance just accuracy. 2X the reds going tight for the day. Good backhand casting example in the video below. Very selective reds.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5S2ms91S2Xl


Put a backhand casting video up from last week. He is a steelhead guy. Asquith 9 wt SA Grand Slam AST


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

el9surf said:


> My .22lr would clean up, but it would make too much noise for the neighbors. Apparently I need to invest in a good pellet gun.


put a can on it!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> The backhand is good to have in the toolbox, even if the effort is only forty feet or so. In the afternoon along the Texas coast, more often than not with the sun in your back the bow is headed northeast with the fish and wind at the caster's 12 to 3. Backhand into the breeze. Practice on the grass and from the bow with a little haul. Not long distance just accuracy. 2X the reds going tight for the day. Good backhand casting example in the video below. Very selective reds.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5S2ms91S2Xl


Awesome video, I am definitely going to get serious about practicing my backcast more.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

el9surf said:


> My .22lr would clean up, but it would make too much noise for the neighbors. Apparently I need to invest in a good pellet gun.


I would like to add to this discussion by recommending this:

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/benjamin-airguns/trail-np-xl-1100-22

Crazy accurate, quiet, will drop ***** and possums easily too.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> Backcast, backcast, backcast. Someone told me long ago to practice my backcast and make it as good as my forecast.


This the best advice you'll get. Go find a nice, long shoreline and have the guy on the back pole you down it about 60' out on the wrong side. My backcast sucked until I started fishing the Park for snook in the winter. 1/2 mile of backcasting to the bushes will straighten you out in a hurry.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a situation where my freshwater trout fishing experience has helped me.

If the fish is at 3 oclock, I will forward cast towards 9 oclock (opposite direction). With the line straight and opposite the fish across the boat, you are perfectly set up for a water load. Then I bring my casting hand to my left shoulder (I'm right handed) and roll cast forward. The roll cast is much easier with the line water loaded behind you. Particularly when starting your cast from the opposite shoulder.

When freshwater trout fishing, this is used when you have brush/trees behind you and you want to cast upstream (assuming you are right handed and on the right side of the bank relative to upstream). You would let the current pull your entire line downstream creating a water load, then cast upstream starting your forward cast from your left shoulder. No false casts, Just water load and then forward release.

Lots of ways to skin this cat. I think a backcast is best, but very difficult up close, its better for shots 20 feet and out.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Grab a spinning rod...


Just kidding. I hate that shit.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Practice in the back yard.....hogwash....y'all need to go fishing more....that's your practice....lol


----------

